# Personal assistant dubai



## Pia_louise (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi Everyone, 

I am new to this site. 

I am currently based in London working as a Personal Assistant and am looking to relocate to Dubai. 

If anyone knows anyone who needs an experienced and qualified Personal Assistant, could you please let me know and I can arrange to give you my CV. 

I have been searching for a job for some time now but nothing has come up!

If not, I might just come to Dubai for a week in January to hand out my CV. Would this be a good course of action to take? 

Many thanks, 

Pia-Louise


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

You could try Hays Recruitment in Knowledge Village.

They seem to deal with that line of work


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

IQ selection, charterhouse recruitment, kershaw leonard and there is a few others that can help out too.

monstergulf.com is a good site as welll


----------

